# How Mikey Rolls! Cooking Venison!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Been getting busy on venison! Taking tasty treats to Cincinnati for Christmas with my grand kids and I thank God my kids & grand kids love my cooking because it gives me the motivation to keep hunting! Well, that & I love cooking and eating venison! LOL!!! Tried something different, using a breakfast sausage recipe, substituting Morton's tender cure and I swear, if I had a commercial kitchen, I'd start making breakfast sausage flavored Summer sausage & jerky! It is so dang goooood!!!

Slide show of how I roll!
http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/122215 Venison?sort=9

And this is how my grandson looks when I ask him if he wants to eat some of grampa's big buck!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

He likes it! Hey, Mikey!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerky's done! I could eat it all, tonight!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

jerky looks good can i ask how long u keep it oven and at what temp thanks


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

erik said:


> jerky looks good can i ask how long u keep it oven and at what temp thanks


I dry it for about 3.5 hrs. with the oven set at 165-170 degrees, then turn the oven off & let it hang in there all night before I take it out in the morning.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mmm, mmm, mmm! sure looks good! I've got a couple hunks of venison neck in my freezer. Instead of trying to make neck roasts out of them I've been thinking about jerky! Is neck a good cut to use?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure can see why that G-son has that ornery look on his face. He knows he's gonna get all he wants of the best treats he'll ever eat. Ha!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Mmm, mmm, mmm! sure looks good! I've got a couple hunks of venison neck in my freezer. Instead of trying to make neck roasts out of them I've been thinking about jerky! Is neck a good cut to use?


I normally get the neck ground & if you've never done it, taking ground venison & making breakfast sausage is awesome. I normally use the pot roasts/rump roast/leg muscles to make jerky.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mrjbigfoot said:


> I dry it for about 3.5 hrs. with the oven set at 165-170 degrees, then turn the oven off & let it hang in there all night before I take it out in the morning.


One more question. Do you trust the thermostat setting on your oven, or do you have an in oven thermometer just to make sure things are right? I'd really like to try this, but it will be my first time. Even found a store close by that carries spice mixes for venison jerky marinade, breakfast sausage, summer sausage, and trail bologna spices. 

As I understand it, the "cure" is to protect the meat from bacteria during the critical warming up phase. Also, do you "crack" the oven door a bit to allow moisture to escape, or keep it closed?

I guess that's a couple of questions. Any help appreciated. 

P.S. I don't do Facebook, so I can't get the stuff you posted there.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> One more question. Do you trust the thermostat setting on your oven, or do you have an in oven thermometer just to make sure things are right? I'd really like to try this, but it will be my first time. Even found a store close by that carries spice mixes for venison jerky marinade, breakfast sausage, summer sausage, and trail bologna spices.
> 
> As I understand it, the "cure" is to protect the meat from bacteria during the critical warming up phase. Also, do you "crack" the oven door a bit to allow moisture to escape, or keep it closed?
> 
> ...


I just have an older gas stove/oven & it doesn't even have degree markings below 200, I just eyeball it, set it lower & it works. I don't crack the door open until I turn the oven off to let the jerky hang over night. The Morton's tender quick cure does cure the meat to where you don't have to refrigerate the jerky or summer sausage after you make it but it also gives it the cured taste & keeps the meat with a reddish color which I love.


----------

